# Test cream blast ?



## juuced (Oct 25, 2017)

I have been on 100mg/wk test cyp injections TRT from doctor.  I got a large supply of testosterone creams from another doctor.
I was thinking about doing a blast by taking my 100mg/wk injection plus creaming up twice a day with the test cream.

What do you guys think of this?  Or are the creams still just a waist of time? I was hoping that with the cream I would be getting the equivalent of 200mg/wk.

thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 25, 2017)

200mg/wk isn't really a "blast".


----------



## Redrum1327 (Oct 25, 2017)

200 is more of a cruise dose. I wouldn't do it just bc of cross contamination eith your girl or if you have kids. That cream/gel can wipe off on anyone if you're not careful.


----------



## juuced (Oct 25, 2017)

I agree 200 is a cruise or a high TRT dose.  My problem is I only have enough cyp for 100mg/ week and my doctor wont raise my dose.  I am not happy with my 100mg/week and my blood tests are coming back with 700 ish total test levels.   I would like to be at 900 to 1000 total test.

I was hoping the cream would just suppliment the cyp shots to increase my test levels.  I know I can try it and go for a private blood test to see where Im at.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 25, 2017)

juuced said:


> I agree 200 is a cruise or a high TRT dose.  My problem is I only have enough cyp for 100mg/ week and my doctor wont raise my dose.  I am not happy with my 100mg/week and my blood tests are coming back with 700 ish total test levels.   I would like to be at 900 to 1000 total test.
> 
> I was hoping the cream would just suppliment the cyp shots to increase my test levels.  I know I can try it and go for a private blood test to see where Im at.



There is absolutely nothing wrong with having levels around 700. There's no need to be 900-1000ng/dl.


----------



## snake (Oct 25, 2017)

I thought of this once way back; even have some old boxes left. But I didn't do for the same reasons I left the gel. Slop that shit on if you have enough!


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 25, 2017)

You are not going to experience any difference in "gains" from 700 to 900 or 1000 test level, if that's what you are looking for.  And, while humorous to be sure, slithering up with test cream to augment probably isn't the best idea.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2017)

**** it. Rub it on your balls vigorously and see how it goes.


----------



## juuced (Oct 25, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> **** it. Rub it on your balls vigorously and see how it goes.



lol I knew I could count on you guys for great advice !!!

maybe i can rub it on my shaft before sex to help with my boner?


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 25, 2017)

juuced said:


> lol I knew I could count on you guys for great advice !!!
> 
> maybe i can rub it on my shaft before sex to help with my boner?



That's all good till your wife gets a deep voice and hair on her tits


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 26, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> **** it. Rub it on your balls vigorously and see how it goes.



beat me to it I was gunna say jerkoff with it


----------

